# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Thông báo & lấy ý kiến về việc mở bán vị trí đặt banner quảng cáo trên diễn đàn!

## CNC PRO

*Thông báo về việc mở bán vị trí đặt banner quảng cáo trên diễn đàn!*

Chào các bạn!
Sau khi tiếp nhận góp ý từ các bạn ở chủ đề Góp ý về hỗ trợ quảng cáo trên diễn đàn và kiểm tra lại với các mục tiêu, định hướng phát triển diễn đàn từ BQT.
Nhận thấy nhu cầu có nguồn thu để đảm bảo các hoạt động của diễn đàn là tất yếu & rất cần thiết. Với tinh thần phục vụ tốt & tốt hơn nữa, diễn đàn cần có nguồn thu riêng & ổn định để đảm bảo các khoản chi tối cần thiết cho việc duy trì & phát triển diễn đàn. Hạn chế lệ thuộc cũng như hạn chế áp lực đến các nhà tài trợ đã duy trì diễn đàn trong suốt thời gian qua.

Xét thấy tốc độ phát triển diễn đàn trong thời gian qua khá ổn định. Đã đạt được trên 2000 lượt truy cập/ngày và lượt truy cập vẫn không ngừng tăng lên. BQT đã thử nghiệm liên kết đặt quảng cáo từ google và nhận được phản hồi khá tích cực.

_Biểu đồ tăng trưởng của diễn đàn từ khi thành lập đến nay_


BQT nhận định việc đặt quảng cáo sẽ phần nào gây phiền hà đến các bạn thành viên. Nhưng để đảm bảo các mục tiêu "miễn phí" khác. Hy vọng là các bạn thông cảm & đồng lòng ủng hộ. BQT sẽ cố gắng cân bằng quyền lợi & lợi ích của tất cả, đảm bảo quá trình phát triển bền vững diễn đàn.

Nay BQT xin thông báo, mở bán 04 vị trí quảng cáo ngay dưới banner diễn đàn (như mẫu, các bạn lướt qua các trang để xem trực quan hơn). Các đơn vị banner này sẽ:
- Có kích thước 240x120px
- Có thể kết hợp nhiều banner thành một. VD: 480x120px (ghép 2), 720x120px (ghép 3) và lớn nhất là 960x120px (ghép 4).
- Mỗi đơn vị sẽ được hiển thị ngay dưới banner diễn đàn (như mẫu) ở tất cả các trang (trừ trang chính diễn đàn) và ở thanh liên kết phụ (SideBar)
- Đơn vị quảng cáo sẽ được tính từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống dưới (theo thống kê mức tối ưu cho khã năng hiển thị từ cao xuống thấp).
- Việc mua & chọn vị trí quảng cáo sẽ thông qua hình thức đấu gia với mức khởi điểm.
- Người tham gia có thể đấu cùng lúc để giành nhiều vị trí (sẽ có hướng dẫn cụ thể) cho cho các banner lớn hơn hoặc đặt nhiều banner cùng lúc.
- Các banner mẫu dưới bài viết, cuối trang đều không được mở. BQT sẽ xem xét và có thông báo mới nếu có thay đổi.

*Nội dung đấu giá:*
- Thời điểm bắt đầu 09/01/2017 (dd/mm/YYYY) khi chủ đề đấu giá được mở và kết thúc vào hết này 14/01/2017 căn cứ theo giờ hiển thị trên bài viết của diễn đàn. Thời gian khá dài vì có một số đơn vị muốn đặt banner không thường xuyên tham gia.
- Mỗi người tham gia, có thể đấu giá cùng lúc cho nhiều banner khác nhau. Cách thức sẽ được hướng dẫn bên dưới.
- Vì có một số trường hợp, diễn đàn chặn bài viết tự động vì có dấu hiệu nào đó (BQT hoàn toàn không mong muốn), các bạn có thể tạo bài viết mới để ra giá. Bài viết chờ kiểm duyệt sẽ không được công nhận & bị xóa.
- Giá khởi điểm là 2,000,000vnd (hai triệu vnd) cho việc đặt banner trên diễn đàn 01 năm. Tại các vị trí mà người tham gia thắng được.
- Vị trí ưu tiên là từ trái qua phải (đồng thời cho sidebar là từ trên xuống dưới).
- Bước giá là bội số của 10,000vnd (mười nghìn vnd). Tức là mức giá đưa ra phải chia tròn cho 10,000vnd.
- Sau thời gian đấu giá, BQT sẽ chốt danh sách người thắng & gởi thông tin theo danh sách. Các bạn sẽ thanh toán vào ngày 16/01, nếu sau 2 ngày (tức sau 18/01) các bạn vẫn chưa thanh toán thì sẽ được cập nhật cho người kế tiếp. Nếu vẫn chưa hoàn thành. BQT vẫn sẽ khóa danh sách vào ngày 22/01.
- Banner được đặt, ngay sau khi BQT tuyên bố người thắng cuộc & chốt danh sách người đã thanh toán. Thời gian chính thức được công nhận đặt banner là 01/02/2017 đến 01/02/2018.
- Nội dung banner là đơn vị kinh doanh hoặc không phải đơn vị kinh doanh đều được (homebage). Trang mục tiêu có nội dung giới thiệu hoặc kinh doanh về khoa học, kỹ thuật, máy móc, thiết bị.


Cách thức đấu giá.
1. Bài đầu tiên, gồm có thông tin liên lạc & giá. 
2. Các bài sau chỉ cần có giá phù hợp.
3. Với các trường hợp muốn đấu để giành nhiều vị trí thì cho cùng lúc nhiều giá.
_VD:
- 2400K-2300K-2200K-2100K. được hiểu là đấu giá cho 4 vị trí khác nhau, với mức giá là 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
- Hoặc 2400Kx4 được hiểu là muốn đấu giá cho 4 vị trí, 2400K cho mỗi vị trí.
- Hoặc 10000K cho tất cả được hiểu là 2500K cho mỗi vị trí.
- Khi tham gia nhiều vị trí, có thể các bạn sẽ trúng giá được một hoặc tất cả các vị trí. Tùy theo múc giá mà bạn và các bạn cùng tham gia khác đưa ra.
VD:
- A: 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
- B: 2310K.
Kết thúc: A sẽ được các vị trí 1, 3, 4. B sẽ được vị trí 2._

Sau phiên đấu giá, các bạn sẽ nhận được thông tin người phụ trách tài chính diễn đàn. Và tiến hành thanh toán như đã nêu ở trên.
Các bạn có thể tự thỏa thuận để nhượng lại vị trí cho các bạn tham gia khác nếu muốn.

*Các bạn tham khảo và góp ý kiến thêm (nếu có) nhé.*

Trân trọng cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm theo dõi.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Diyodira, huanpt, mr.trinhly

----------


## h-d

các cụ ủng hộ sự phát triển của diễn đàn đi

----------


## hungson1986

> Mình theo 3000k


3000k là 4 slot ah các bác

----------


## Gamo

slot nào cũng bid 3tr  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> 3000k là 4 slot ah các bác


Là cho một đơn vị đó ạ!

----------


## thucncvt

Hình như các bác tham gia Bid giá chưa đọc kỹ nội dung và hình thức thì phải ,Em đọc xong kéo xuông thầy mấy bác bid giá bịt lầm tưởng 
+ Em đọc thì đấu giá 4 vị trí  từ trái qua phải  có thứ tự 1,2,3,4  và có tổng giá khởi điểm là 8000k (8 tr)
nên có bác tưởng 4 vị trí là 3000k , lầm tưởng 
như vậy giả sử em bid giá 2100k chỉ rõ vị trí số 1 bên trái ,vẫn được vì em cho rằng các bác đang bid giá vị trí 2,3,4   nào đó.

----------


## CNC PRO

> Hình như các bác tham gia Bid giá chưa đọc kỹ nội dung và hình thức thì phải ,Em đọc xong kéo xuông thầy mấy bác bid giá bịt lầm tưởng 
> + Em đọc thì đấu giá 4 vị trí  từ trái qua phải  có thứ tự 1,2,3,4  và có tổng giá khởi điểm là 8000k (8 tr)
> nên có bác tưởng 4 vị trí là 3000k , lầm tưởng 
> như vậy giả sử em bid giá 2100k chỉ rõ vị trí số 1 bên trái ,vẫn được vì em cho rằng các bác đang bid giá vị trí 2,3,4   nào đó.


Mình xin giải thích cho rỏ thêm.

1. Có tổng cộng 4 vị trí, mức độ ưu tiên từ trái qua phải & từ trên xuống dưới.
- Lý do từ trái qua phải vì kích thước fix cứng. Với những màn hình độ phân giải <1000 sẽ mất dần từ phải qua trái. Tức các banner phía phài sẽ có rủi ro không hiện đầy đủ hoặc mất hẵn trên một số kích thước màn hình (kể cả trên mobi).
- Từ trên xuống dưới thì các bạn rỏ rồi.. vì trang phải kéo từ trên xuống dưới.

2. Giá là dành cho 1 vị trí, các bạn có quyền tham gia cùng lúc nhiều vị trí như các ví dụ.

3. Thành viên tham gia, không tự xác định được vị trí của mình. Mà theo kết quả đấu giá, từ cao xuống thấp & tương ứng với vị trí tối ưu tới vị trí kém tối ưu hơn.




> Ong này qua năm mới đổi nít đi nha, tui cũng còn trong top panel thứ 3 từ trái sang đó, phải hôn "ếch"min 
> Chỉ cần 1 bác chen vô nữa thì cuộc đua sẽ khác ngay ha ha...
> Thanks


Chính xác là vậy, nhưng với mức giá của bạn ducmoctx bên dưới thì...




> CNC24H - Điện thoại liên hệ: 0939.256.266
> Mình theo: 3010K - 2600K - 2200K - 2100K


Như bài tham gia của bạn ducmoctx. Được hiểu như thế này.
Bạn ấy tham gia đồng thời cả 04 vị trí với các mức tuần tự là 3100K/2600K/2200K/2100K

Tổng kết vị trí
1. ducmoctx 3010K
2. haianhelectric 3000K
3. ducmoctx 2600K
4. ducmoctx 2200K

Các bạn thắng đấu giá, có quyền trao đổi vị trí với nhau nếu muốn.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã tham gia!

----------


## hungson1986

> Là cho một đơn vị đó ạ!


Mỗi slot là 3000k rùi mà bác ếch 
Sao lại còn 2200k thế kia

----------


## hungson1986

Cụ CNC PRO đính chính lại nội quy đấu giá cho giõ ràng tí. Em đọc chả hiểu mô tê gì.

----------


## CNC PRO

Mình xin giải thích thêm lần nữa.
- Mỗi thành viên có quyền tham gia đấu giá nhiều vị trí khác nhau, với nhiều mức giá khác nhau.
- Khi xét giá, sẽ xem xét từ cao đến thấp & chọn các mức giá & thành viên phù hợp.
- Thành viên chỉ đưa 1 giá mà không có bất kỳ giải thích nào, xem như chỉ tham gia đấu giá cho 1 vị trí.

Trước khi đưa lên thành chủ đề đấu giá, mình đã đưa nội dung mẫu & mong các bạn góp ý. Không có bất kỳ ý kiến nào, mình nghĩ mọi người đều đã hiểu rỏ nội dung.

Bên dưới còn có các VD về cách ra giá cho 1 đơn vị và nhiều đơn vị. Cũng như đã giải thích & tổng kết.

Xin xem thêm VD bên dưới



> *Cách thức đấu giá.*
> 1. Bài đầu tiên, gồm có thông tin liên lạc & giá. 
> 2. Các bài sau chỉ cần có giá phù hợp.
> 3. Với các trường hợp muốn đấu để giành nhiều vị trí thì cho cùng lúc nhiều giá.
> _VD:
> - 2400K-2300K-2200K-2100K. được hiểu là đấu giá cho 4 vị trí khác nhau, với mức giá là 2400K/2300K/2200K/2100K
> - Hoặc 2400Kx4 được hiểu là muốn đấu giá cho 4 vị trí, 2400K cho mỗi vị trí.
> - Hoặc 10000K cho tất cả được hiểu là 2500K cho mỗi vị trí.
> - Khi tham gia nhiều vị trí, có thể các bạn sẽ trúng giá được một hoặc tất cả các vị trí. Tùy theo múc giá mà bạn và các bạn cùng tham gia khác đưa ra.
> ...

----------


## hungson1986

> Mình xin giải thích thêm lần nữa.
> - Mỗi thành viên có quyền tham gia đấu giá nhiều vị trí khác nhau, với nhiều mức giá khác nhau.
> - Khi xét giá, sẽ xem xét từ cao đến thấp & chọn các mức giá & thành viên phù hợp.
> 
> Trước khi đưa lên thành chủ đề đấu giá, mình đã đưa nội dung mẫu & mong các bạn góp ý. Không có bất kỳ ý kiến nào, mình nghĩ mọi người đều đã hiểu rỏ nội dung.
> 
> Bên dưới còn có các VD về cách ra giá cho 1 đơn vị và nhiều đơn vị. Cũng như đã giải thích & tổng kết.
> 
> Xin xem thêm VD bên dưới


3000k cho mỗi slot tổng là 12000k rùi sao cụ lại ghi nhận slot cuối có 2200k. Em vẫn thấy không ổn

----------


## CNC PRO

Bạn xem lại bài viết của mình. Mình thấy đã giải thích rất ổn.

Không biết còn chổ nào chưa rỏ nhỉ?

----------


## Luyến

Em hiểu thế này có đúng ko? Em theo 2300k tức là em đang trả cao hơn bác ducmoctx ở slot 4 ah?

----------


## Diyodira

> Em hiểu thế này có đúng ko? Em theo 2300k tức là em đang trả cao hơn bác ducmoctx ở slot 4 ah?


Đung rồi cụ L.

Nói chung vầy nè: bid phải luôn theo dõi 4 cái giá cao nhất, cứ tống kết theo 4 giá cao nhất.

Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Em nghĩ các bác nên ghi đầy đủ là bid các slot nào, bao nhiêu tiền cho slot 1, bao nhiêu cho slot 2, .... Lý do: Ếch có thể gán cho bác thắng nhì slot số 2, nhưng bác đó thích slot số 4 hơn thì sao?

----------


## thucncvt

> Em nghĩ các bác nên ghi đầy đủ là bid các slot nào, bao nhiêu tiền cho slot 1, bao nhiêu cho slot 2, .... Lý do: Ếch có thể gán cho bác thắng nhì slot số 2, nhưng bác đó thích slot số 4 hơn thì sao?


 Bác nói phải 
nội dung và quy định bid rồi ,mà hơi rộng nên bi nhầm ,nếu có ai bid mà không đọc hết topic thì ko hiều 
theo Em Bác AD có quy đinh cụ thể hơn chút ,là đấu giá 4 vị trí lần lượt 1,2,3,4 
để các bác chọn và bid giá chứ xong rồi nhiều bác em thấy vẫn không hiểu

----------


## Diyodira

Trời ơi mổi người 1 tay chứ cứ è hết lên cổ ếch àh, sao lại không đọc, sao lại không chịu hiểu??? Mấy bác cứ tư tưởng ếch là cha mẹ, quýt làm cam chịu chắc chết, tương lai sẽ rụp 1 phát như bên vườn chuối.

Thanks

----------


## CNC PRO

Các bạn tiếp tục tham gia đấu giá ở đây nhé.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...-ket-quang-cao

Chủ đề này vẫn duy trì để tiếp nhận các ý kiến xây dụng, cũng như các phản hồi bên lề cuộc đấu giá.

Hy vọng.. có thể xây dụng lại được một bảng hướng dẫn kèm các quy định đấu giá sau này. Giúp cho các cuộc đấu sau thành công hơn.

Cảm ơn đã quan tâm!

----------

